# encomienda / asentamiento



## traduttoretraditore

Bonjour à tous
Je suis en train de traduire un livre sur les établissements islamiques dans la région de Madrid qui évoque souvent les "encomiendas" . D'une part, s'agissant d'un concept typiquement espagnol, ne devrais-je pas le laisser dans sa version originale?
D'autre part pour "asentamientos islamicos", je n'ai pas trouvé mieux qu' "établissements" (dans le sens d'un groupe qui s'installe). Etes-vous plus inspirés que moi? 
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Taduttoretraditore:

Pas faciles tes questions !

Pour la _encomienda_, je le laisserais en español, en italiques, c'est une référence à un système vraiment spécifique, mais la première fois que tu l'utiliseras, une note explicative assez brève sera nécessaire.

_Asentamientos_, pas facile non plus je trouve. Les dicos préconisent établissement (pour les personnes), mais je n'aime pas trop, je trouve qu'établissement fait penser plutôt à des boutiques ou à des écoles. Pas suffisamment clair et précis. Et puis asentamiento c'est assez tristounet comme panorama.



> *asentamiento**.*
> 
> 
> *4. *m. Conjunto de chabolas agrupadas.
> *5. *m. Juicio, cordura.
> *6. *m. Instalación provisional, por la autoridad gubernativa, de colonos o cultivadores en tierras destinadas a expropiarse.
> [...]
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Je tournerais personnellement plus autour du mot ghetto. (Il faut conjuguer installations précaires et groupe d'une même religion ou etnie). C'est le seul terme qui me vienne à l'esprit. 

J'avais pensé à campement, mais vu qu'il s'agit de la ville, ça ne va pas.

J'espère que d'autres pourront t'aider mieux que moi.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Gévy

Je rectifie ici, pour que l'on puisse voir les rectifications de la RAE 



> *Artículo enmendado.*
> *Avance de la vigésima tercera edición*​*asentamiento**.*
> 
> *3. *m. Lugar en que se establece alguien o algo.
> 
> *6. *m. Fase final de un movimiento migratorio.
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Politiquement plus correct, sans doute. Mais bon...

Au vu de cette merveilleuse évolution des conditions de vie des immigrés, je te propose quelque chose de plus soft: *emplacements,  implantations, ancrages...*

Re-bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

J'ai l'impression en lisant vos idées qu'ils faut arriver à un compromis: _établissement _est très bien si la traduction te permet d'ajouter groupes
- l'établissement de groupes islamistes/ des islamistes...

Mais il faudrait voir la phrase entière pour savoir si l'on est en train de parler du procesus (_établissements_) ou du résultat (les propositions de Gévy )

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Martine*,
Attention de ne pas confondre islamique avec islamiste.


----------



## traduttoretraditore

Vraiment merci à tous. Je pense laisser, comme le suggère Gévy "encomienda" avec une note explicative et pour asentamiento,  "ghetto" me paraît vraiment trop contemporain (il s'agit de groupes venus du nord de l'afrique au 8è siècle ). J'ai donc du mal à choisir entre établissement, implantation ou installation.  Par contre je garderai islami*QUES* car le mot ne se rapporte pas uniquement à la religion mais aussi à un type de gouvernement, d'architecture, de moeurs bref d'un mode de vie. Mais j'attendrai d'autres avis si vous me permettez. MERCI ENCORE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...

Je vous prie de m'excuser pour le lapsus.

En cuanto a ghetto es una palabra antigua que ya se utilizaba en le Edad media, sólo que para las juderías.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Víctor Pérez

asentamientos islámicos: colonies islamiques

En ce qui concerne encomienda il faudrait le contexte exact pour essayer de comprendre le sens que l'auteur veut exprimer. Ne serait-ce que pour la note explicative, au cas où tu décides conserver le terme espagnol (ce que j'essaierai d'éviter).


----------



## traduttoretraditore

Je te donne la phrase d'ouverture du document :
"Se presenta un estudio genérico de la zona en torno al Madrid islámico entre los siglos VIII - XI, estudiándose las atribuciones de territorios de campesinos, de encomiendas y de control por el Estado emiral y califal."
J'ai pensé au terme exploitation qui n''est peut-être pas assez fort car là aussi "el encomendero" possédait non seulement la terre, l'exploitait à son unique bénéfice et par ailleurs les paysans travaillant ces terres lui étaient assujettis mais non rétribués.... (dommage qu'ils n'aient pas pensé à la CGT  )


----------



## Gévy

Hola Traduttoretraditore:

Écoute, dans tous les livres d'histoire de l'Espagne, écrits en français, que j'ai à la maison, le mot "encomienda" vient en espagnol.

Je ne suis pas partisane de laisser en espagnol ce qui est traduisible en français, mais il y a des fois où simplement, les termes ne se traduisent pas. Surtout lorsqu'il s'agit d'un modèle très spécifique et qui n'a pas d'équivalent dans l'autre pays. Ce que l'on cherche à faire, c'est que chaque mot pour le lecteur soit précis et évocateur. Il l'est quelquefois plus dans la langue d'origine lorsqu'il s'agit de termes historiques, cela arrive souvent.

Ce n'est qu'un point de vue personnel, bien entendu.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## jacotot

Bonjour,

Quelle serait selon vous la traduction du terme "asentamiento" si on le prend selon cette définition (VOX):

Lugar en el que se establece una población:
¤ ha sido descubierto un asentamiento romano a las  afueras del pueblo.
¤ el urbanismo pretende regular la expansión de los  núcleos de población y dar normas para la construcción de nuevos  asentamientos. 


Merci !


----------



## Paquita

Le verbe est "s'établir" mais le substantif "établissement" ne me semble pas approprié pour être utilisé de façon naturelle dans ce contexte. 

"asentamiento romano" il me semble que je dirais "colonie romaine"
"nuevos asentamientos" = "nouvelles zones de peuplement" ou "nouvelles zones d'habitation" selon qu'il s'agit de fonder une agglomération nouvelle ou d'agrandir celle qui existe déjà...

"nouvelles fondations " dans des textes historiques...

Attends de meilleurs avis...


----------



## jacotot

Je suis désolé, je vous mets le contexte en retard... c'est une phrase qui me pose pas mal de problème. En fait c'est l'intitulé d'un travail de recherche en sociologie : 
_"Los retornados y desplazados internos en asentamientos humanos y la construcción de espacios sociopolíticos post-conflicto armado"

_Que je tente de traduire par : 
Les retournés et les déplacés internes de guerre dans des zones de peuplement, et la construction d'espaces socio-politiques post conflit armé.

Mais ça ne convainc pas...


----------



## Paquita

Si au moins tu nous situais ta phrase dans le temps et dans l'espace ???? Ce serait plus clair  et on cesserait de "dar palos de ciegos"
Lee lo que es un contexto


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

¿Qué tal *colonie*, *campement* o *camp*?


----------



## jacotot

*campement *ou *camp *sont trop informels, il y a presque une connotation nomade, derrière... pour "asentamientos", il s'agit en général d'habitations fixes, même si elles peuvent être très précaires.

*colonie*, en fait, ça ne me parait pas d'un emploi très courant en français... mais je me trompe peut etre.


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

jacotot said:


> Je suis désolé, je vous mets le contexte en retard... c'est une phrase qui me pose pas mal de problème. En fait c'est l'intitulé d'un travail de recherche en sociologie :
> _"Los retornados y desplazados internos en asentamientos humanos y la construcción de espacios sociopolíticos post-conflicto armado"
> 
> _Que je tente de traduire par :
> Les retournés et les déplacés internes de guerre dans des zones de peuplement, et la construction d'espaces socio-politiques post conflit armé.
> 
> Mais ça ne convainc pas...



En el contexto que das parece más que se trata de bidonvilles, puesto que son desplazados... o como lo diría pipasdegirasol, campements 
La idea debe de ser algo como "zones de peuplement improvisées...". Para mi se acerca en algo  a bidonvilles....

Es una opinión. 

Espero que te sea de ayuda

Nos vemos


----------



## jacotot

le problème c'est que *bidonville *en français dénote très clairement un lieu où règne la misère, le manque d'hygiène, la promiscuité... 

*asentamiento *peut très bien désigner un bidonville, mais en général on lui ajoute alors l'épithète "informal", ou "precario", ou autre. 
Mais de manière plus générale ça désigne en fait n'importe quel lieu où habitent des gens. 

Je crois que *zone d'habitation* est peut etre le plus proche du sens que je cherche...

Quiza si, "zone de peuplement improvisée" peut coller dans certains cas...


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Más que bidonvilles, yo lo veo como un campamento o asentamiento de refugiados... Puede que en la realidad haya una semejanza, no obstante me parece que bidonville/s no conviene aquí...


----------



## Tina.Irun

Asentamientos humanos se puede traducir por "colonies de peuplement".

A partir de las propuestas planteadas, puedes elegir la que mejor se ajuste
a tu idea. ¡La traducción la tendrás que hacer tú!

Bonne nuit.


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Estoy completamente de acuerdo con todos ustedes, por eso en el post decía que me parecía mas interesante la idea de pipasdegirasol o de Paquit&! 

Mande ese post sobre todo para saber si a alguien se le ocurría una palabra que tenga la nuance de informalidad sin llegar a ser completamente peyorativa como lo es "bidonville" en francés ! 

Nos vemos


----------



## jacotot

es cierto, a mi me toca la traduccion... pero que dificil traducir este término ! 
"colonie de peuplement" me parece bien... aunque no es de uso comun. 

ya me aburri, creo que voy a optar para esta ultima solucion !

gracias a todos.


----------



## papagayo

Je propose: fixation, implantation...........


----------



## agata23

Bonjour tout le monde!!

j'essaie de traduire en français le terme d'"asentamiento indígena".
Établissement ne convient pas (fait trop penser à un immeuble)
Village est trop précis car on ne sait pas si la taille de ces asentamientos permet de les qualifier de villages
Regroupement ne fait pas assez référence à la situation géographique de ce regroupement

on parle aussi d'asentamientos estratégicos dans une contrée retirée et plutot pauvre;;;

si vous avez quelques suggestions, ce serait super!
merci d'avance


----------



## Vaninamex

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir dans le contexte de la phrase ci-dessous comment traduire le terme asentamiento : "bidonville" me semble un peu trop connoté, péjoratif. Je pensais à quelque chose comme "zones d'habitation" ou bien "installations humaines", mais je me demande s'il existe un terme plus approprié, plus précis. Auriez-vous d'autres suggestions ? Merci d'avance !

 "Formada por cerca de medio centenar de asentamientos situados en el municipio de San Juan de Lurigancho, se encuentra en la periferia de la ciudad. Esta área tiene una población aproximada de 20.000 habitantes la mayoría de los cuales se encuentra en situación de pobreza o de extrema pobreza. Juan Pablo II es una barriada popular nacida en la década de los años 80 levantada fundamentalmente en base a la autoconstrucción y que todavía hoy sigue en proceso de expansión y consolidación."


----------

